# Adult homebrew like back in the DS days?



## Naked_Snake (Feb 19, 2016)

hi I was wondering if there are any "adult homebrews" for 3ds 
*odd request I know.
Just wondering is all


----------



## Rhapsody (Feb 19, 2016)

Any GBA emulator is a good "adult" homebrew. It allows you to play games you enjoyed as a child, as an... adult.

:>


----------



## MsMidnight (Feb 19, 2016)

Rhapsody said:


> Any GBA emulator is a good "adult" homebrew. It allows you to play games you enjoyed as a child, as an... adult.


Think he means porn


----------



## Naked_Snake (Feb 19, 2016)

Rhapsody said:


> Any GBA emulator is a good "adult" homebrew. It allows you to play games you enjoyed as a child, as an... adult.


Any pointers for certain roms? I could inject


----------



## CeeDee (Feb 19, 2016)

Someone should make a hentai homebrew! And have it brick your 3DS while it's at it!


----------



## Rhapsody (Feb 19, 2016)

MsMidnight said:


> Think he means porn



Porn? Why the fuck would he want porn? That's the work of the devil.

Seriously though, just use the internet browser or something.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Feb 19, 2016)

Just watch 3D porn. But it's not that impressive imo.


----------



## VaiCorinthians (Feb 19, 2016)

MsMidnight said:


> Think he means porn


( ͡◉ ͜ʖ ͡◉)


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Feb 19, 2016)

Never has a username been so relevant to a thread.


----------



## Mr_sephiroth (Feb 19, 2016)

this thread is so succulent ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## TheCruel (Feb 19, 2016)

If you find a good simple eroge source in C/C++, I'll port.


----------



## Naked_Snake (Feb 19, 2016)

TheCruel said:


> If you find a good simple eroge source in C/C++, I'll port.


maybe this?
http://erogedownload.com/downloads/koisuru-natsu-no-last-resort/


----------



## TheCruel (Feb 19, 2016)

Naked_Snake said:


> maybe this?
> http://erogedownload.com/downloads/koisuru-natsu-no-last-resort/


I mean source code. If I only have the assets like images/audio it would take forever to recreate a game.


----------



## Joom (Feb 19, 2016)




----------



## KaduPSE (Feb 19, 2016)

Did... someone say... Porn? I'll have to monitor this thread now, you know... For sociological studies.


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Feb 19, 2016)

Might as well enjoy this thread before it's gone :^)


----------



## TecXero (Feb 19, 2016)

If GBAtemp ever gets shown on television again, I hope this thread shows up on there. 
As for the topic, I can't think of any. I don't think there has ever really been any fap-worthy homebrew on any platform, mostly just crap about on par with some of the early newgrounds stuff.


----------



## Potato hoarder (Feb 19, 2016)

TecXero said:


> If GBAtemp ever gets shown on television again, I hope this thread shows up on there.
> As for the topic, I can't think of any. I don't think there has ever really been any fap-worthy homebrew on any platform, mostly just crap about on par with some of the early newgrounds stuff.


When were we on tv? For what?

48 people viewing thread XD


----------



## Naked_Snake (Feb 19, 2016)

Potato hoarder said:


> When were we on tv? For what?
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> 43 people viewing thread XD


i too want to know why it was on TV


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 19, 2016)

ADULT HOMEBREW FOR ADULTS ONLY


----------



## Potato hoarder (Feb 19, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> ADULT HOMEBREW FOR ADULTS ONLY


Relevant username is relevant.

And 57 people viewing. It just keeps going up .-. People must want adult homebrew

65 O.O


----------



## TecXero (Feb 19, 2016)

Naked_Snake said:


> i too want to know why it was on TV


Simple google search would have brought this up.


----------



## Naked_Snake (Feb 19, 2016)

Best I could do was inject leisure suit larry into a GBA rom


----------



## Potato hoarder (Feb 19, 2016)

Naked_Snake said:


> Best I could do was inject leisure suit larry into a GBA rom


I've heard about the game. What's the gameplay like? (69 people in here)


----------



## pastaconsumer (Feb 19, 2016)

TheCruel said:


> If you find a good simple eroge source in C/C++, I'll port.
> -snip-


gg. you win the internet.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Feb 19, 2016)

I started making a hentai homebrew but stopped because Of course I wouldn't be able to post it here


----------



## Nema (Feb 19, 2016)

We have Toshin Toshi on 3ds and wouldn't mind having Sengoku Rance 3ds (I know it will never happen).


----------



## Naked_Snake (Feb 19, 2016)

Potato hoarder said:


> I've heard about the game. What's the gameplay like? (69 people in here)


Pretty good it's a Sierra text adventure injection so the lack of keyboard to type is emulated by predefined words you input


----------



## Sgt. Lulz (Feb 19, 2016)

Sonic_Cee_Dee said:


> Someone should make a hentai homebrew! And have it brick your 3DS while it's at it!


don't give them ideas


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Feb 19, 2016)

What if we get some kind of game and make a mod for it? and make the characters nude? like smash or something


----------



## Arubaro (Feb 19, 2016)

I need popcorns


----------



## Naked_Snake (Feb 19, 2016)

ElyosOfTheAbyss said:


> What if we get some kind of game and make a mod for it? and make the characters nude? like smash or something


Samus


----------



## pastaconsumer (Feb 19, 2016)

Ladies and gentlemen, grab your comedic popcorn, grab your keemstar, grab your phone, as we watch the slow decay of humanity, because of porn homebrew... on the fucking 3DS.

What has human evolution come to?


----------



## AtlasFontaine (Feb 19, 2016)

Yas.

I aprove this thread.


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 19, 2016)

WiiUBricker said:


> Just watch 3D porn. But it's not that impressive imo.



I beg to differ.
Those vids me n me bf made of us two having it off where pretty~


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Feb 19, 2016)

Waifu Simulator WOULD of had a Nude mode but that was cancelled


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 19, 2016)

ElyosOfTheAbyss said:


> Waifu Simulator WOULD of had a Nude mode but that was cancelled


Waifu Simulator? You mean Conception II?


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Feb 19, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> Waifu Simulator? You mean Conception II?


whats Conception II?


----------



## WekkinsWiiU (Feb 19, 2016)

Naked_Snake said:


> Samus


that was the most popular brawl mod >;o


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 19, 2016)

ElyosOfTheAbyss said:


> whats Conception II?


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Conception_II:_Children_of_the_Seven_Stars


----------



## cooroxd (Feb 19, 2016)

I'm still waiting for someone to make a pornhub.cia ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Feb 19, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Conception_II:_Children_of_the_Seven_Stars


Nope, I mean my game I was making


----------



## Naked_Snake (Feb 19, 2016)

cooroxd said:


> I'm still waiting for someone to make a pornhub.cia ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


how the heck would that even be possible lol


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Feb 19, 2016)

Let's continue Our discussion here 
https://gbatemp.net/threads/pornhub-cia.415566/


----------



## BurningDesire (Feb 20, 2016)

I personally wouldn't mind a Hunnie pop port to the 3DS.


----------



## Faru (Feb 20, 2016)

ElyosOfTheAbyss said:


> I started making a hentai homebrew but stopped because Of course I wouldn't be able to post it here


Please finish it!

It's for science I swear!


----------



## DarkRioru (Feb 20, 2016)

xD lol


----------



## Sleet (Feb 20, 2016)

Anyone remember Half-Elf Tentacle Assault?


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 20, 2016)

DarkRiolu264 said:


> xD lol


rawr :3c


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Feb 20, 2016)

Guys, This is stuff you find in the EoF not Homebrew Development.


----------



## DarkRioru (Feb 20, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> rawr :3c


0_0 I have a girlfriend... backoff


----------



## Naked_Snake (Feb 20, 2016)

ElyosOfTheAbyss said:


> Guys, This is stuff you find in the EoF not Homebrew Development.


maybe a mod can close this now lol


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Feb 20, 2016)

cooroxd said:


> I'm still waiting for someone to make a pornhub.cia ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


I made one


----------



## BurningDesire (Feb 20, 2016)

DarkRiolu264 said:


> 0_0 I have a girlfriend... backoff


I think you're a little over aged anyway  but hey that's just a theory. A life lesson theory thanks for reading!


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 20, 2016)

DarkRiolu264 said:


> 0_0 I have a girlfriend... backoff


THATS NOT WHAT I MEANT


----------



## Pikm (Feb 20, 2016)

Naked_Snake said:


> hi I was wondering if there are any "adult homebrews" for 3ds
> *odd request I know.
> Just wondering is all


Um... There's this cool little app that comes pre-installed on your 3DS called the internet browser.


----------



## Awesomeaustin316 (Feb 20, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> I personally wouldn't mind a Hunnie pop port to the 3DS.



This right here.  I'm not usually into pervy games, but this was honestly a decent time waster.  If Nintendo ever allowed it, I'm sure it would be a digital title.  That being said, they won't and I don't see an "Official Indie" porting a game like that to free homebrew.


----------

